# White letters for Walmart Sting Ray



## Babyboomerbikes (Dec 27, 2020)

Usuing an extra fine Sharpie paintpeintude white oil based pen. Cut off the nipples with razor blade and paint


----------



## stoney (Dec 27, 2020)

Cool, turned out well


----------



## sworley (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice! I’ve used Testors white model paint and a toothpick before. I’m sure your method is quicker!


----------

